# Anyone Use Nail Strips?



## CaseyR (Dec 6, 2014)

Recently, some of the dollar stores here in Toronto have started carrying various types of nail strips, so I decided to give them a shot, and have actually really like them.  They've kind of become my latest obsession lol.  I've been experimenting with the Essie, Bonne Belle, and OPI brands recently.  I find that they each have their pluses and minuses in terms of application and wear, but it's also fun to change them up.  I've actually gotten some compliments from people that haven't realized that they're just nail strips hah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was wondering if anyone else has tried any brands of nail strips, and if so, how did you find them?


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 6, 2014)

I've had good luck with the Sally Hanson ones, and the OMG Nail Strips that you can buy online. Those are both the "real nail polish" type, rather than just stickers.


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 6, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I've had good luck with the Sally Hanson ones, and the OMG Nail Strips that you can buy online. Those are both the "real nail polish" type, rather than just stickers.


I actually just bought a pack of the Sally Hansen ones a couple days back, so hopefully I'll get a chance to try them out next week.  I'll have to look up the OMG ones too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've actually never tried them! I'm a bit worried they'd become another hmm... interest, so I haven't picked any up, but I really think they would be awesome to try as an accent nail too - only problem being if they tend to dry up somehow. I have no idea also if I'd find them easy or hard to apply. I haven't really been missing not having tried them, but a lot of those designs are so detailed they're very impressive!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

I've had a great experience with the Incoco ones. They're a little pricey, but I got at least two weeks worth of wear out of them, and they didn't look weird or fake or anything.


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 7, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> I've actually never tried them! I'm a bit worried they'd become another hmm... interest, so I haven't picked any up, but I really think they would be awesome to try as an accent nail too - only problem being if they tend to dry up somehow. I have no idea also if I'd find them easy or hard to apply. I haven't really been missing not having tried them, but a lot of those designs are so detailed they're very impressive!


I actually find them pretty easy to apply (even with my limited skills hah).  Someone as talented with nails as yourself shouldn't have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For me, I basically just apply them, file, and seal with a layer of clear coat, then I'm set. Some of the actual nail lacquer ones such as OPI tend to dry out after one use.  I tried putting the remaining ones in a zip-lock bag for later use,but it didn't really do much.  The Essie ones are more sticker-like, but you can store them, and reuse the leftover ones later.  So far, I've liked all three that I've tried.  They're each sort of unique in design/application.



kawaiimeows said:


> I've had a great experience with the Incoco ones. They're a little pricey, but I got at least two weeks worth of wear out of them, and they didn't look weird or fake or anything.


I was actually reading about those somewhere.  Definitely another to add to the list.  I have kinda a full drawer of them now lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh!  Me!  RIght here, right now!  LOVE 'em!  I've tried a few different kinds, and I have to say that my favorites are from Espionage Cosmetics, an indie makeup company that concentrates on fannish and geeky themes, so if you go to a decently-sized con you are highly likely to see them there:

http://espionagecosmetics.com/nailed-it.html

They are thicker than, say, Sephora wraps, but they are repositionable, they have lasted so long on me that I finally had to remove them after well over a week because I was annoyed by the amount of grow out I had, they just peel off, and I *love* the designs!  They launched the first round via a Kickstarter campaign, like, a year ago, and now they're in the production portion of their second one (fulfillment is scheduled for February).  Part of the rewards on this second one involves what they call a wraps humidor, basically a super thick zippered pouch, to keep the wraps usable for up to a month.  They're starting a nail wraps sub in April.  Each month, they will be sending four wraps plus extra goodies, and I think it's going to be around $30/month.  I have pre-paid for nine months through the Kickstarter (my pledge amount got me three months for free, and then I paid for another six months at a backer-only reduced rate of $20/month).  Since I was a backer, I'm getting ready to go on a nail wraps shopping spree due to their backer-only wraps flash sale coming up in the next few days.  Oh, wait!  It starts today, I think!  Whoo!

I've also tried Sally Hansen, Inoco, and Sephora.  Oh, and Scratch.  And I have a couple of other brands in my nail wraps drawer.  I like Scratch's... formula, I guess you would call it.  But I subscribe to their box, and I usually skip, *and* I don't wear the ones I *do* receive.  I love them, but I just kind of look at them, think they're pretty, and wish they were *weirder*.  After getting used to Espionage and Scratch wraps, I DO NOT LIKE Sephora's, at least the ones I tried (I think they might have changed their formula, but I haven't tried the ones that look like they might be new).  They're super thin, almost transparent, tear *really* easily, and not repositionable, so if part of the wrap touches your nail the wrong way while you're trying to line everything up, you're basically screwed.  I tried Inoco so long ago (and only one time) that I can't remember what I thought of them, but I do have another set somewhere that I will wear in the spring (because it's a *very* spring-y design!).  Sally Hansen's wraps were fine, but they changed the packaging, and I'm afraid they changed the formula, and I haven't tried the since they changed the packaging, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh!  Me!  RIght here, right now!  LOVE 'em!  I've tried a few different kinds, and I have to say that my favorites are from Espionage Cosmetics, an indie makeup company that concentrates on fannish and geeky themes, so if you go to a decently-sized con you are highly likely to see them there:
> 
> http://espionagecosmetics.com/nailed-it.html
> 
> ...


LOVE those designs in the link!  I just may have to order some lol.  It's funny that it took me so long to get on this bandwagon; so many awesome designs for these!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

I forgot to mention this: 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naileditec/nailed-it-but-waittheres-moar

If you scroll down a bit, those are the designs that they're releasing through the second Kickstarter campaign.  We unlocked all of them!  They're also producing backer-only glittery versions of Baker Street and Lunar Phase.  I just realized that I'm kind of annoyed about Lunar Phase because I love the idea of them, but I tend to use the wraps out of size order due to the size of my nails, so what companies usually have in the ring finger-ish position tends to go on my index finger.  Anyway.  There will also be more new designs coming through the subscription.  I think they're sending two new designs plus two older designs each month, and the new designs will be subscriber-only for the first sixty days after box release.  I'm *really* hoping each box will be themed, so we could get a Doctor Who box, a Steampunk box, a horror box, a literary box, etc.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

Holy crap, just checked out the Nailed It! ones - I NEED CAT FACES ON MY NAILS.


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I forgot to mention this:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/naileditec/nailed-it-but-waittheres-moar
> 
> If you scroll down a bit, those are the designs that they're releasing through the second Kickstarter campaign.  We unlocked all of them!  They're also producing backer-only glittery versions of Baker Street and Lunar Phase.  I just realized that I'm kind of annoyed about Lunar Phase because I love the idea of them, but I tend to use the wraps out of size order due to the size of my nails, so what companies usually have in the ring finger-ish position tends to go on my index finger.  Anyway.  There will also be more new designs coming through the subscription.  I think they're sending two new designs plus two older designs each month, and the new designs will be subscriber-only for the first sixty days after box release.  I'm *really* hoping each box will be themed, so we could get a Doctor Who box, a Steampunk box, a horror box, a literary box, etc.


That's awesome!  It's really cool to see something so creative like this get up off the ground.  Can't wait to check out and try some of these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 7, 2014)

I have used Jamberry and love them. They are heat activated so once you adhere them to your nail with heat they are ON.


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 7, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I have used Jamberry and love them. They are heat activated so once you adhere them to your nail with heat they are ON.


Oh yeah, now that you mention it, I remember seeing some posts about those on Facebook.  I'm definitely going to have to go beyond my dollar store selections soon and try all these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 8, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> I actually find them pretty easy to apply (even with my limited skills hah).  Someone as talented with nails as yourself shouldn't have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For me, I basically just apply them, file, and seal with a layer of clear coat, then I'm set. Some of the actual nail lacquer ones such as OPI tend to dry out after one use.  I tried putting the remaining ones in a zip-lock bag for later use,but it didn't really do much.  The Essie ones are more sticker-like, but you can store them, and reuse the leftover ones later.  So far, I've liked all three that I've tried.  They're each sort of unique in design/application.
> 
> I was actually reading about those somewhere.  Definitely another to add to the list.  I have kinda a full drawer of them now lol





meaganola said:


> Oh!  Me!  RIght here, right now!  LOVE 'em!  I've tried a few different kinds, and I have to say that my favorites are from Espionage Cosmetics, an indie makeup company that concentrates on fannish and geeky themes, so if you go to a decently-sized con you are highly likely to see them there:
> 
> http://espionagecosmetics.com/nailed-it.html
> 
> ...



Thanks so much you two! It's really helpful to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Both 'thick' and 'sticker-like' sound like descriptors that would make things easier, maybe. I do think it's really neat that the edge of some of these can just melt away with remover... trimming with scissors to fit is OK, but with high curves, I suspect I'd sometimes otherwise cut them a bit short. What is it: Measure once, cut twice?  :lol:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did look briefly at that kickstarter, and the images were really intriguing, but I couldn't picture myself investing yet. But their impact on nails is just amazing! I look forward to more pics of wrap manis!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh gosh I just noticed the Manga themed stickers by Espionage, I have to have those.


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 8, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> LOVE those designs in the link!  I just may have to order some lol.  It's funny that it took me so long to get on this bandwagon; so many awesome designs for these!


Not surprising to me, I guess! I'm still not there.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

If you live near a comic book shop, you may be able to get Espionage there. They have a page on the site I can't get to right now that lists what shops they're in.


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 8, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Thanks so much you two! It's really helpful to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Both 'thick' and 'sticker-like' sound like descriptors that would make things easier, maybe. I do think it's really neat that the edge of some of these can just melt away with remover... trimming with scissors to fit is OK, but with high curves, I suspect I'd sometimes otherwise cut them a bit short. What is it: Measure once, cut twice?  :lol:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did look briefly at that kickstarter, and the images were really intriguing, but I couldn't picture myself investing yet. But their impact on nails is just amazing! I look forward to more pics of wrap manis!!


No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Initially, I was using scissors to trim them, but then I realized that the best method is to simply apply them, then file in a forward-backward motion across the nail.  This quickly takes off the excess, and makes them fit quite seamlessly for the sealing layer to be applied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> If you live near a comic book shop, you may be able to get Espionage there. They have a page on the site I can't get to right now that lists what shops they're in.


Hmm I'll have to see if any places in Atlanta carry them, I definitely don't recall seeing anything cosmetic at my local shop hahahah.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Hmm I'll have to see if any places in Atlanta carry them, I definitely don't recall seeing anything cosmetic at my local shop hahahah.


At one shop I go to, they're on a little spinning rack next to the cash register with things like keychains and pins. At another, they don't have the wraps, but they have some shadow sets, and they keep them in a glass case with tiny, easily-stolen things like small figurines and dice.


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 8, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Initially, I was using scissors to trim them, but then I realized that the best method is to simply apply them, then file in a forward-backward motion across the nail.  This quickly takes off the excess, and makes them fit quite seamlessly for the sealing layer to be applied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Interesting! Just curious, do you mean that you file to shape it to size at the sides and the base of the cuticle as well as at the tip? If so, to do that do you not stick it down all the way with top/clear coat or polish, so you can file the edges? I'm trying to visualize how that works.. What kind of file works best for that?


----------



## CaseyR (Dec 8, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Interesting! Just curious, do you mean that you file to shape it to size at the sides and the base of the cuticle as well as at the tip? If so, to do that do you not stick it down all the way with top/clear coat or polish, so you can file the edges? I'm trying to visualize how that works.. What kind of file works best for that?


For me, I've found that I can usually find a size that fits pretty decently width-wise, so I basically just file the tips to take off the excess, and I'm done after going over them with some clear coat.  Most sets actually come with their own file, so I've just used that one.  I was actually quite surprised with how quick and easy they usually are to apply, especially for someone like myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------

